# Neck Protection, Leatt or Alpinestars?



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a crash back on halloween where i went head first into a dirt bank at my local DJ's and it kinked my neck sideways and gave me wicked whiplash. I thought i only had whiplash but 1.5 months later im in physical therapy for a jacked up neck. Were hoping its something that will heal on its own but definately damaged something in the joints. I almost got full movement back but now im definately going to look into some neck protection. 

So im mainly curious what the pros and cons are of both of these. i would want an adjustable one but mainly i just want whichever one would protect more.

any help would be appreciative. 

also im a pretty skinny guy, 6 feet even, 180 lbs (should be back down to 165 by riding season) and wear a bell bellistic helmet. So any sizing suggestions would be helpfull too.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

havent heard anything about the alpinestars bionic yet but it looks nice. may not open up as wide as the industry standard leatt gpx club and i dont see the adjustability the leatt has. both of these could be a drag. on the plus side its $100 less and comes in 4 sizes vs the 2 of the leatt. at this time i fully plan on buyin a med leatt before the next season due to its reputation and engeneering. ive also tried 1 on with my d2 and was pleased with the fit. im 5'9", 160 lbs and pretty slim. if the alpinestars chart is worth a hoot id say a med might work best for you but thats just a guess.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i wear a Leatt moto gpx and it is great and worth the investment. they come in 2 sizes Small and Medium. I am 6 foot 180 lbs and the medium fits really well. There is a ton of adjustments and it is really easy to fit.. I had a crash this season where I definitely felt it work.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I am 6'1 and 217lbs right now. Should be around <200 by the time racing starts again.

I have been riding with the Medium Leatt this whole year and I do not ride without it now. You need to wear a full face helmet with it no matter what. As for the sizing, the Leatt comes with 3 sets of inserts to customize the sizing for your body type.

I have had a few nasty crashes while wearing it and have really noticed it working. Worth every penny to reduce the risk of not being able to walk later on in life.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

cool, thanks guys

i definately felt my head kinking too far to the side. I also really messed up my wrist so i might be getting surgery for that. we'll find out next week. luckily riding season has been over for about a month.

With the holidays money is tight right now so ill have to just keep my eyes open for a good deal. i have til march before any real riding is available anyway.

how much to the Leatt GPX clubs run for? any deals anyone knows of?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

leatt is price locked at $395 for the gpx club and requiers all its dealers to sign a agreement so other than used or buyers remorse on ebay, there are no deals. buyin new to make sure a crash hasnt compromised the brace is worth every penny too.

sooooo.... fix the tranny sender and brake booster on the passat or order my leatt? better fix the car and wait till spring for the goodies.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

Read up on the brace's they have different ideas of what cause's injury.
Part 1
http://www.cyclenews.com/articles/industry-news/2009/11/04/neck-protection-let-s-talk-about-it/1

Part 2
http://www.cyclenews.com/articles/industry-news/2009/11/04/neck-protection-let-s-talk-about-it-2/1


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

cactuscorn said:


> *leatt is price locked at $395 for the gpx club and requiers all its dealers to sign a agreement* so other than used or buyers remorse on ebay, there are no deals. buyin new to make sure a crash hasnt compromised the brace is worth every penny too.
> 
> sooooo.... fix the tranny sender and brake booster on the passat or order my leatt? better fix the car and wait till spring for the goodies.


Isn't that price fixing? I've heard of setting a lowest advertised price agreement but agreeing to sell an item for no less that X amount could sure be considered price fixing.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

check out ridemonkey. theres a few threads there comparing. a few riders there have the alpinestars brace.

i think it was mentioned though, you want to use a Moto helmet with the Alpinestars, since the range of movement is a lil more than the Leatt, a lil too much for a MTB helmet.

if your gonna get a Leatt, get a medium. I'm 5'5" and skinny, and use the small, and i have to use the LARGE chip and the wide back piece.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm 6' and 150 pounds. I ride the Medium Leatt Sport (same as the Club with a little extra CF to shave a few grams). The small is really sized for kids and small adults. The bigger size should fit you fine. 

As mentioned before, the two companies have differing thoughts on what types of impacts are more serious and therefore require the most attention. Leatt Braces are designed mostly to protect against hyper-extension types of impacts in which the neck is over flexed either, fore, aft, or laterally. The Alpinestars brace is designed to protect more against compression impacts.

I don't have any experience with the Alpinestars piece, but I have been very happy with my GPX Sport and my wife's GPX Club.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

is it pronounced "Leet" or "Lee-at" I've always assumed the later,but never been sure.


----------



## bapesta (Feb 12, 2008)

is the GPX worth an upgrade over the Adventure?web says the GPX has more adjustment, what is it?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

bapesta said:


> is the GPX worth an upgrade over the Adventure?web says the GPX has more adjustment, what is it?


yes and no. some people the Adventure fits fine (range of movement). others, they need the adjustment of the front and rear decks to get the range of movement needed.


----------



## bapesta (Feb 12, 2008)

more like a person with longer neck will need the GPX, whereas the Adventure is for a person with shorter neck?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

no, thats price protection. quite common.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

The GPX has more (needed in my opinion) adjust-ability in the back. When I am going down a steep trail I want/need to be able to look up.

Paired with the new Troy Lee Designs D3 helmet, its like I am not even wearing it. 

(This is the first helmet designed around the brace to allow for the maximum amount of safe movement)


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

bapesta said:


> more like a person with longer neck will need the GPX, whereas the Adventure is for a person with shorter neck?


if anything...itd be the other way around.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a long neck and can't imagine trying to function without the added adjustments offered by the GPX (sport or club). With the rear "deck" moved all the way down, I still occasionally find a pitch where I have trouble getting my head back enough to see as far down the trail as I want.


----------



## chf64 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Leatt Brace*

I have a Leatt brace I use when I am riding my CRF450r and I really like it. I am 6'2" 165lbs with a fairly long neck and it adjusted enough to fit me comfortably. I would say try them both on if you can and see which one is more comfortable.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The Leatt breaks collarbones,the A-stars will cost you a collarbone,an arm and a leg! Try the EVS brace,for around $150,its the best deal out there.Some MX guys like them because the design does not put pressure on the collarbone during impact,causing breakage.I wore the EVS when I was racing Quad Motocross!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

socalMX said:


> The Leatt breaks collarbones,the A-stars will cost you a collarbone,an arm and a leg! Try the EVS brace,for around $150,its the best deal out there.Some MX guys like them because the design does not put pressure on the collarbone during impact,causing breakage.I wore the EVS when I was racing Quad Motocross!


First, I'd rather have a broken collar bone than neck. I was actually discussing this with my doctor and he explained to me that the majority of collar bone breaks come from putting your hand down to brace your fall. He said that the shoulder and collar bone is very resilient and can withstand a lot of pressure and severe impacts.

So I'm not sure if I buy that the Leatt will really increase the chances of a collar bone break or shoulder dislocation.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

ryan_daugherty said:


> First, I'd rather have a broken collar bone than neck. I was actually discussing this with my doctor and he explained to me that the majority of collar bone breaks come from putting your hand down to brace your fall. He said that the shoulder and collar bone is very resilient and can withstand a lot of pressure and severe impacts.
> 
> So I'm not sure if I buy that the Leatt will really increase the chances of a collar bone break or shoulder dislocation.


I have to say that from everything I've read and looking at info from a number of sources, I agree with most of what is being said here. The "phantom" collar bone breaks are almost an urban myth. Everyone "knows someone" who has had a collar bone break, supposedly, because of a Leatt brace. There is ZERO consistent information or evidence out there that shows this to be real. The few "true" stories out there are quite usually end up being situations where the injury would have been much more severe without the brace, a collar bone break would have occured regardless, or the brace was not fitted correctly which left it positioned incorrectly. I'll take my Leatt and a broken collar bone vs. a serious neck/spine injury.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

socalMX said:


> The Leatt breaks collarbones,the A-stars will cost you a collarbone,an arm and a leg! Try the EVS brace,for around $150,its the best deal out there.Some MX guys like them because the design does not put pressure on the collarbone during impact,causing breakage.I wore the EVS when I was racing Quad Motocross!


What a load of rubbish. Lowest cost...that is what I would be looking for in a neck brace....top priority! The new non carbon Alpinestars BNS SB is $289 I am sorry but that is cheap for something your are buying to keep you out of a wheelchair. Alpinestars spent I think 8 years devolping the BNS, Leatt has put in loads of time and research, so what makes the EVS so much better. I had a carbon BNS this year I have 3 other friends that have them and guess what....no broken collarbone to report.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alpinestars has also lowered the cost of carbon BNS to $529 from $689.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The EVS is just another option.A-stars was being sued by Leatt for a copycat design,thats why it took a long time to be released,they had to make changes.All 3 options will provide about the same protection.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

the EVS is huge compared to the other options...ok maybe for MX, but i dont see it as a viable option for DH.

i too would like to see these "phantom collarbone injury due to leatt/any neck brace" statistics. i hear lots of internet nerds spit out claims, but no proof.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone should read the Cycle News article that I linked above even if you have no desire to use a neck brace. It should answer most all of your questions and should reduce ignorant comments....should.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Tiago79 said:


> Read up on the brace's they have different ideas of what cause's injury.
> Part 1
> http://www.cyclenews.com/articles/industry-news/2009/11/04/neck-protection-let-s-talk-about-it/1
> 
> ...


Great info and sources!

I can tell ya guys, the amount of *pontificating *and *self justification *not to wear a brace astounds me and basically ya get what you deserve as the articles suggest in the end its your own decision but don't go telling others what to do with there's! There's no excuse for plain dumb asses and ignorance nowadays!

Last Saturday was my 2year anniversary to the day, of breaking my neck, C1 - C3 with multiple vertebrae damage to my tail bone, I'm in pain every day, its better and I work with it, Ive done some riding but I'm still no way near to riding regularly or anything regularly but I'm trying, my CP is my best friend [chiropractor], I'm lucky or unlucky to be alive but I'm here.

I have a Leatt and after 2 years plus extensive research its what I decided on, I'm a huge fan of Alpine Stars as it was my go to gear back in my moto days!

But AP BNS does not stack up imo to the Leatt, for the protection I have decided on and based on my own personal experience of going through this journey, that goes for the others as well do some more digging, but that's my choice I'm not going to make or tell others WTF to do its your LIFE, I'm also not baggin on the other products but based on the backgrounds and actual evidence on why these were created I chosse the Leatt, I'm not convinced on where the others are coming from or there arguments or information, which I think is less than fully justifyable.

Suggesting stds are too tough to clarify makes me very suspicous to begin with, you could use the same argument for Helmets, everything good is difficult, if its too easy then people are just making money out of it and there in lies the answer!

Look at whos asking for what?

The AP BNS has dropped the carbon for a more impact protection and absorbsion over the previous carbon model and yes its cheaper that does not make it worse, in fact carbon due to its stiffness can transfer far more g forces to the body, so to me this is a good thing, another reason why I choose the GPX club over the Sport or flashy TLD version whoch are full carbon models, understand carbon it is lighter not nessecarily the best materail for impact protection where deflecting and absorbing and working with the body are required!

If I can help one person not make the same mistake that I did then I will be a happy man/rider!

But I'm not out to make people drink, you choose your own chit!

That said, until you've lived through it you will have no idea how tough it is and ya better hope you don't find out, costs you have no F******* idea of cost or F***********PAIN..

The bS thats spilled around makes me want to puke!

Ive stacked up on a moto Helmet as well and while building with a international track builder the other day I asked him what he wears and he also chooses a moto Helmet, he also has TLD MTB D2 and a POC cortex and still chooses moto after personal experience!

Live in ignorance and tell ya selves how ruddy good you are and it won;t happen to you, then look at the multiple world champions who have suffered, like me and many others, WAKE UP..

I read an article on Georges Jobe the other day 5x World moto X champion through the 80s and 90s and his road is so similar to mine I felt like he was telling my story!

So to all you tough guys go for it


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Great info and sources!
> 
> I can tell ya guys, the amount of *pontificating *and *self justification *not to wear a brace astounds me and basically ya get what you deserve as the articles suggest in the end its your own decision but don't go telling others what to do with there's! There's no excuse for plain dumb asses and ignorance nowadays!
> 
> ...


I use my POC Cortex Full Face and POC spine protector on my road bike rides. Actually, I think they are more dangerous than DH/FR. Stupid drivers. The people that give me **** can suck my balls


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> I use my POC Cortex Full Face and POC spine protector on my road bike rides. Actually, I think they are more dangerous than DH/FR. Stupid drivers. The people that give me **** can suck my balls




Thats commitment, I'd carry a hockey stick to to put through the windows when they get too close LOL 

Just kidding haha

I used to road ride for fitness, last knock off that was it, its about time that bike injuries were investigated as a crime, there's no such thing as an accident on the road, its homicide, especially when hit by a drunk/drugged driver! I really need to get back into some form of riding like that maybe a fixie for the back roads and jjust take my luck with the tractors nearly as bad as the women SUV drivers 

Too many people here get killed and its called an accident or mis- adventure BS...Its non premeditated murder, the roads are for everyone imo walkers riders cars etc, respect for each other not arrognace and ignorance for oneself, like respect for the dowhill trail or dirt!

I must look into one of those POC spine protectors they look comfy light too, just so hard here ya can't get anything to try on for sizing so its a real gamble, and online is nearly as much as a pain in the arse to deal with, oh well, I'm hoping I can get a ride in on Xmas day.

Merry Xmas all be safe and go hard  :thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Tiago79 said:


> Everyone should read the Cycle News article that I linked above even if you have no desire to use a neck brace. It should answer most all of your questions and should reduce ignorant comments....should.


thanks for the link. i read/skimmed it a few days ago. it is very wordy! ha ha. It had alot of good info. Collar bones break all the time. It is the easiest bone in the body to break. There isn't really going to be a good way to prove either way though.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> is it pronounced "Leet" or "Lee-at" I've always assumed the later,but never been sure.


I've heard "Lay-at" but who knows?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You pronounce it "Lieet"


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Tiago, thank you so much for the links to the article on braces.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Need to hear from people using the Alpine Stars brace with a non moto helmet like the TLD D2, does it work? 
Do these braces stop your ability to tuck and roll in the case of an accident?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

The Leatt with the D2 is an awesome combo. That's what I use and so do most other guys I know who use the Leatt


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a opportunity to get the AS Brace at a good price. I actually prefer the lower profile of the AS and teh fact it doesnt put impact pressure on your collarbone


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

FYI: For anyone considering buying a neck brace I just supermanned over the bars on my dirt bike 3 days ago after hitting a tree stump. I landed square on my face/head. I was wearing my Leatt and a DOT full face helmet. Aside from seeing stars briefly and hitting my shin badly on the handlebars, I walked away pretty much unscathed. The guys that came running to my help said my head/neck was twisted in a weird position but I had no neck pain whatsoever. I am a full believer of my Leatt now!


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

The only pressure on the collarbone stories I've heard are from anti-brace folk. Never seen an actual example of someone breaking a collarbone from wearing a Leatt. The lower back means your neck extends further in an accident, which is what they're aiming to prevent.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Chuckie said:


> I have a opportunity to get the AS Brace at a good price. I actually prefer the lower profile of the AS and teh fact it doesnt put impact pressure on your collarbone


I really don't get where this collarbone thing comes from. A properly fitted leatt brace shouldn't rest on the collarbone. As for the Alpinestars, it was designed mainly to prevent the compression of your neck which Alpinestars says is main type of impact that damages the spinal cord. These findings by Alpinestars have yet to be confirmed by independent tests. At this point in time, I would go with the Leatt.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

ccspecialized said:


> The only pressure on the collarbone stories I've heard are from anti-brace folk. Never seen an actual example of someone breaking a collarbone from wearing a Leatt. The lower back means your neck extends further in an accident, which is what they're aiming to prevent.


Collar bone vs. neck? I'll take collar bone and NOT have to have someone else hold my pud when I pee


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

kamikazee ideki said:


> I really don't get where this collarbone thing comes from. A properly fitted leatt brace shouldn't rest on the collarbone. As for the Alpinestars, it was designed mainly to prevent the compression of your neck which Alpinestars says is main type of impact that damages the spinal cord. These findings by Alpinestars have yet to be confirmed by independent tests. At this point in time, I would go with the Leatt.


I have to agree here. It seems that most collar bone breaks are more likely one of two scenarios, a poorly fitted/adjusted brace, or a situation where a collarbone break would have occured regardless of the brace.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> Collar bone vs. neck? I'll take collar bone and NOT have to have someone else hold my pud when I pee


Totally agree. I have been rocking my leatt for two years now and love it. It keep me and my best friend from breaking our next. It is a madatory piece of riding equipment. Get a leatt. dirtdigits . com has them for 300 with custom graphics. :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> Collar bone vs. neck? I'll take collar bone and NOT have to have someone else hold my pud when I pee


Here that, even when its a hawt [she] nurse, its one thing to have ya pud in ones [hers] hand when ya have a choice, I can tell ya its a different story when ya can't [hers] do it on ya own [due to broken neck not wearing a neck brace].

I have a Leatt 

Some of the things that happen to ya in hospital after such an injury are not a nice experience even now when I see one on TV and someone hooked up or in a Pihilli I have some weak moments, and I don't get weak so rider beware,.

I'd take the collarbone any day, but I agree poor fitting if setup properly should be a non issue, I got a full fitting as part of sale I pusrchased from a moto shop not online, sometimes there's something for getting a proper fitting in person, like I said this is not an experience you want.

To me its as natural as a helmet, my only issue is when I'm trail riding I feel nakid and sort of vunerable, probably cause my neck is still sore creaks cracks and groans when I move it then my head hurts from little electrical shocks all day especially worse after exercise, but cycling is my drug that that I get it much these days still building [2 or too much activity even at home, [2+ years recovery and still on the wagon] 

It's not worth it, [the down time pain and the rest] but I would still not give up riding, that is worth it, just next time there will be no next time.
:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerichxce (Sep 22, 2009)

I currently use a evs neck brace. I got a evs over the other brands because it was cheaper and seemed to offer more protection. I noticed that on some neck braces they dont go over the shoulder to much, while the evs does provide some protection, which has saved me from some bad shoulder injuries.


----------



## crosskiller42 (Apr 1, 2007)

dont have the time to look if someone has pointed this out yet but the big thing with the alpine star is that it only fits a certian type of body. I.e. slim slender with relativly narrow body there is a little bit of adjustment with them to give make it fit but not neatly as much as the leatt. On that note i do like how the alpine star comes apart from side to side in the event of a big crash. I had a little trouble getting the back of mine off the other day when i took a digger to the head.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

EVS, AP*s Leatt, other!

What ever ya do, don't focus on cost, or perception as a justification or a decision I did stcks of reseacrch bfore my decision, I had time thinkin gbaout it while still recovering [still am in progress] with a broken neck and back head [brain injury]!

THis is not a brand exercise that will only cost you your health wallet and possibly way more, not something I want to see to any MTBer if possible.

Do thorough research before purchasing, GET FIT properly by a LBS or Moto shop that know what they're doing [Leatt train they're distributors for ex]

This is not an area to be trivial with, cost budgeting, or neck jewelery there's too much at risk, that's not to say you should or should not buy one.

End of the day assess your own risk we do this and other sports for risk, but risk perception and those prepared are too different things, same with going to war those prepared are proven beyond doubt to have the best chances of survival to these unprepared or aware!

Go hard let rip so you can do it again another day :thumbsup:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

here is another option

http://www.omegabrace.com/


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, i picked up my Alpine stars BNS SNB (the cheaper version) yesterday

Firstly it looks good!!! I know this doesnt matter to some, but Im a vain bastard. the slim profile doesnt make me look like the next Anakin Skywalker at a helmet fitting. This is also what put me off from getting one for so long

Tried it on last night with my D2. Helmet touches the brace nicely front, and sides, with the shoulder pads in and seems like it was properly restricting any hyper extension in those directions, same with if I shrug my shoulders up to my ears (compression) the brace stops the D2 at the sides

when looking up all the way I couldnt touch my D2 on the back of the brace unless I shrugged, but it was very difficult to touch the helmet on the brace this way. Not sure if I should be worried about that, maybe in the case of a impact it would touch or maybe the neck would compress first


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

actually found this vid and the fit with my D2 is very similar

check 6.20 sec in


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

So from a research point of view Ive looked at the Omega via the site all pages, what I find interesting is the lack of detail, info and actual tests provided to prove the text content on there website, the testimonial which I'm sure is real is a point of view, you need many instances!

A doctor and I have been through this know little about our sport neck injuries in general and least more about our Helmets and protection in our sports.

I have spent 2.5 years fighting with the medical system since I broke my neck and few have any or conclusive information facts and how to treat support us who have been through it.

I'd like to personally to see an independent testing and verification process of what brand does what, what it protects and how it is rated on a scaling system!

So ******** perceptions based on costs of a product and what some one claims on a website is true and liable for!

These products imo are more important and potentially dangerous by poor information, poor perception, poor fitting by user who does not setup correctly and expectations that all systems are created equal they are not, etc etc etc..

So after thoroughly going through this site and many others 661, EVS, I do not have much faith in there systems, with AP*s I have used there products in moto for many years and at least like Leatt they have data and years to back up there testing and finding,s even though AP*s somewhat inconclusive I would still only trust these too brands myself.

That said one of the reasons I choose the Leatt system not only for the factual information they have and his background in both our sport and the body, but the fact they more than anyone have requested and tried to get this independent verification standard, something like a DOT or Snell for Helmets etc.

I think it should be mandatory, one to protect the consumer mostly but also to protect the people who have invested in doing it right form day one and not just seeing a business opportunity to make money off ill informed consumers ..

On a positive note, I have been wearing my Leatt brace non stop, to me it feels like I don;t even have it on, yesterday I spent time Dhing on 4 different tracks and walking back up to the top each time pushing my bike and then chasing th dog back down not once did I take off my brace, I did my helmet it was stifling in near 30deg heat pushing a DH rig back up 4min tracks, while riding down I have no problem with my helmet at all hitting the rear if anything my chin guard rests on my chest plate of the Leatt when my neck is lazy as its still weak from recovering after so long off a bike properly, but point is fit and setup and Helmet type should have no issues!

I use a Moto Helmet and this is another beef I have the TLD D3 is probably the only MTB DH helmet currently designed to work with or without a neck brace, and MTB is way behind in catching up, Helmet manufactures need to work with protection and integrate it into the designs to increase safety, which also affects comfort, views etc Helmet mana are also just as bad about lack of info on there sites, I don;t get this a website is should be about info its one of its strongest selling points, info is trust and credibility, less is not and criticism another brand or other innovators your product stemmed from is also bad form something common throughout the Omega site, I hope the product is as good as they claims genuine improvements or other innovations in safety for all of us is a good thing and also stimulates improvements from the originators hopefully and others.

I use an Airoh Stelt with my Leatt brace, great combo, not a DH Helmet that will weigh as light as this or come close to the levels of protection it has either, after breaking my neck and damage to most of my spine, protection of those area's for me is highest on my list before anything else. S h i t can happen still but that's why I love the sport but I aint going to war with out my weapon either!

Chuckie good to hear ya thoughts on ya AP*s and whip up some picc's at some stage too.:thumbsup:

Now I'm after a decal kit for mine umm


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry to dig up this thread,but sinds a view day's i own a Alpinestars but with out riding one im going strait back to my trusty Leatt Brace.The reason is im a pretty thin build guy and tried the two smallest sizes of the Alpinestar brace and non fit me.Both size braces rock forwards & backwards on my shouders with too much room.

So im going to do some litle mods on my Leatt so it will work great with my Shoei helmet and it will sit a litle bit lower on my body for more range of head movement.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Fantaman said:


> Sorry to dig up this thread,but sinds a view day's i own a Alpinestars but with out riding one im going strait back to my trusty Leatt Brace.The reason is im a pretty thin build guy and tried the two smallest sizes of the Alpinestar brace and non fit me.Both size braces rock forwards & backwards on my shouders with too much room.
> 
> So im going to do some litle *mods on my Leatt so it will work great with my Shoei helmet and it will sit a litle bit lower on my body for more range of head movement*.


Do not do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One if you are going to perform any mods which you shouldn't check with Leatt rep first!

2nd the whole reason the neck brace Leatt as well as others do what they do is to protect you Duh obvious.

While most other brands inclu AP* are compression braces, regradless of marketing speil..

The Leatt is designed to sit above this way to give your neck to shoulder region protection in case of sever compression accident,

A number of things happen here, and if you lower it you will affect this key features during a compression accident!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Brace in conjunction will under loads control an minimise impact on a compression crash if it exceeds the braces in built breaking point key parts of the Leatt neck brace will break to prevent those exccess loads being distributed in event of sever compression to the head neck and body.

You lowering this will generate more force to these area's

E.g you will expose your collarbone and potential create a far worse outcome!

PEOPLE if your Helemt does not have enough movement, IT NOT TH BRACES fault!!

Many brands of Helmet in Moto and especailly MTB are behind the 8 ball and are not updated [SLACK]

But thats how it is.

For gawds sake to protect yourselves get a Helmet that works well with protection system, you should not be modifying very important protection devices.

Right fitting equipment 
Correct use

So much mis information it amazes me the crazy things people do!

Fantaman what Shoei do you have, the VFX-W Sabre series should have no issue, so I'm betting its a lower model?

This is serious dude, don't take unnecessary risks


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Dude im not like cutting things off on the Leatt with a dremel or hacksaw to make it look difirend,im only just removing the padding on the rear upper & lower member on the brace so that i have more head movement for my helmet .The Leatt brace wil just look & be the same but with a tiny bit less padding .Soft thick velcro straps on the rear lower member for just to let the brace sit a bit lower onto my body.

Still i run the leatt padding on the front & lower member and on the Thoratic member.That's what i call a litle modifcation on the brace.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Fantaman said:


> Dude im not like cutting things off on the Leatt with a dremel or hacksaw to make it look difirend,im only just removing the padding on the rear upper & lower member on the brace so that i have more head movement for my helmet .The Leatt brace wil just look & be the same but with a tiny bit less padding .Soft thick velcro straps on the rear lower member for just to let the brace sit a bit lower onto my body.
> 
> Still i run the leatt padding on the front & lower member and on the Thoratic member.That's what i call a litle modifcation on the brace.


Ok, I'm not a Leatt dealer or Rep so I dunno about that its up to you, as long as people take responsibility for their actions at the end of the day.

I was more concerned when you said you were lowering it, which how you describe will .

I was more concerned initially as the brace does have a minimum set height if adj correctly I think its an inch above the collarbone can't remember exactly now but any one with one has it in their manual, sop when u stated lower this is what worried me, as that would create issues.

Maybe also see if ya can track down the DBX pads from the newer MTB series due later on? Not sure if available yet though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

DBX padding are maybe considerd later this year when they are out,but here's my litle changes on my Leatt brace(not much).Like i said no hacksaw or dremel been used,also the brace is gone lighter from 827g(w/out straps) to 745g(w/out straps) so it feels also ligther on my shoulders


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Um yeah I got mine in my hands beside me, I see what ya doing got it from last post guess it should work but the materiel does act a bit like an absorber as well, when I wack mine with and without its noticeable.

Not scientific but these guys spent years researching this, my only issue is that you could again be reducing your protection level as little as it may seem the effect could be huge, just saying its an opinion, I know I won;t risk it.

lets see a picc of the thoracic member adj e.g the 2 allen bolts adj are these as far as they can go, mine are in the middle and with my Airoh Stelt I have no issues with rear ward head movement riding I have a bit fo room.

It would not affect it cause mine has plenty of room but to be fair once Im ridin my neck doesn't go back far anyway I stiffen up, due to still recovering from a broken neck, 2.5yrs bro and still need my chiro twice a week, just saying, anyways like ya Leatt decal pad extra's o the front nice must get a pack of something myself, a few here will make customized sets umm


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*with hydration pack ?*

Hi guys,

Just picked up Leatt "Club" (medium) today. Took my time meticulously adjusting everything (was waaaaay over the said "20min", LOL) in the garage tonight, then tried it with my helmet & pack at the end (test ride tomorrow!). I'm 5'8"/150lbs with 39"/chest, and I'm setting everything smallest: short pins (0mm); 17.5-degree strut with both shims towards rear; front+rear members positioned the highest. While the front member sits well, the (whole length of) thoracic member still isn't quite flush (though pretty close) against my back. (Should it???) This sorta makes me wonder if I actually need size "small" instead, even though all my body measurements point to "medium". Luckily with a hydration pack + chest strap, the whole thing (especially the thoracic member) sits/feels better, it seems.

So, a question. When you wear Leatt with a hydration pack, where should the shoulder straps sit? Borrowing _kamikazee ideki_'s picture (thanks!), should it be in-between the base of rear-lower member & the buckle (brown line), or can it be directly on the body (red line) since there's conveniently a raised gap/space in-between rear-lower member "wings" and collar bone? (NOTE: With the red line, of course, the brace is still _not_ touching/resting any weight on pack straps at all, and the area of rear-lower member - behind the raised "wings" - that actually rests/touches directly upon the body/shoulder is uninterrupted/untouched by the pack straps; hence my asking.) I'm guessing that it should be the brown line (reading its how-to with chest protector), but that'll mean that the weight of pack is felt on the base of rear-lower member. Yes, I'd imagine that the pack's chest strap is to go over/above the front-lower member plate (yellow line).

By the way, about the chest strap, the manual says "non-stretch/rear & stretch/front", but - if I did that with mine (w/ red levers) - the clip will be towards my back (than belly), making it harder to clip/unclip. So, this, I actually did the opposite against the manual, so that I can clip 'em in the front. (Did they change spec or is it a typo in the manual?)

Just wanted to make sure, before my 1st ride tomorrow. Thanks for your feedback in advance.
- PiroChu


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Piro, nothing should go between your brace and your body (except a shirt). When I wear a pack with mine, the straps go along the lines of your brown line and above the yellow line in the picture.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Piro - All the garage adjustments won't matter until you get out on the trail and test it. You'll make more adjustments after your first ride.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> While the front member sits well, the (whole length of) thoracic member still isn't quite flush (though pretty close) against my back. (Should it???)


Swap the straight thoracic bar in the brace for the optional angled bar that came with the brace.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

watermoccasin said:


> Swap the straight thoracic bar in the brace for the optional angled bar that came with the brace.


Thanks, but already been done. ("_17.5-degree strut with both shims towards rear_")


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Piro, nothing should go between your brace and your body (except a shirt). When I wear a pack with mine, the straps go along the lines of your brown line and above the yellow line in the picture.


Thanks, that's what I thought, too. Since I was up late last night anyway, I decided call up South Africa to run it by the helpful folks at Leatt. (See below photo, where you can see this thin gap/space, right above the red "S" on jersey shoulder.) Maybe I can route the pack straps go in that thin gap/space under the "wings" of rear-lower member (above which sit buckle levers). Obviously if the pack straps interfere where the rear-lower member contact the body (on shoulders, further towards the back), then it's no-go. But if it doesn't (pack straps sit around the shoulder contact points, yet thru this gap/space to the front), could it be "OK"? I tried to imagine when jumping / in air when the pack also jumps up, but I think it'll push up the brace either way (against these "wings" if this-way, or against the rear-upper member if official-way) anyway.

That said, I'm still not sure which route ("official" vs this) to go with. I guess I'll play with it today on a test ride.
- PiroChu


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

As to the fit of the Leatt re the Thorasic, like said above if adjusted correctly next step is ride with it, the fit feel will feel strange until ya ridden with it, then I bet you won't even know its there I always feel like mine is wierd until Im riding, same with a Helmet if I walk around the house with it on its not natural. once moving on the bike both become one with the body.

When I use my pack again maybe my body shape,I'm wide across the shoulders never had my straps with my Dakine Nomad interfere with my Leatt. But that's my experience, I possibly have the straps a little looser than I would in trail bike mode, I dunno I just adjust for how it feels for my DH kit setup when riding not in the garage.

I'd say go ride and fine tune on the trail ya backpak they are all different :thumbsup:


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Piro, nothing should go between your brace and your body (except a shirt). When I wear a pack with mine, the straps go along the lines of your brown line and above the yellow line in the picture.


Thanks. So, the "official" way, it is.  I'll just have to get my shoulders used to bearing the weight of pack thru the brace (vs thru comfortable shoulder straps of pack).

Also, just to share email responses I received from Leatt-USA on this, as below...



> Routing backpack/hydration pack straps in the wing gap is perfect. That's what I do!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


PS. 
Fantaman, be safe...


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Piro - All the garage adjustments won't matter until you get out on the trail and test it. You'll make more adjustments after your first ride.





trailadvent said:


> I'd say go ride and fine tune on the trail ya backpak they are all different :thumbsup:


Thanks, guys. You are absolutely right in that I had to stop and fix the range-of-motion adjustment on the trails a few times. On rear member, I had to max the range (brace lowered) with my big helmet (size-L Giro Remedy), and still felt limited (especially on steeps), but I'll just have to get used to that. On front member, even the least range (brace raised) was fine for riding (although I just couldn't look down much when I had to pee, LOL!). Luckily the rest of fitting (pins/strut, etc) was fine from my garage-testing.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Almost 2 months ago i tried in the bikepark the Leatt/Shoei combination and it worked fine ,my Leatt was fitted with the full padding kit and i didn't rode the Leatt modification for my helmet what i firstly did.

Gonna order next month the UFO Reactor 2 chest protector,which is specialy designed so you can wear the Leatt Brace ontop of the chest protector rather than under .Also the Reactor 2 provides full collar bone protection


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

rode with a dude that has the UFO body Armour with his Leatt, he rides moto mainly hene the get up, looked good, has actual indents in the back of the back plate and front of the for the thoracic and the front plate to sit into, looks sweet.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

The Ufo is also inexpensive ,it's ideal for wearing a Leatt Brace.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Chuckie said:


> Ok, i picked up my Alpine stars BNS SNB (the cheaper version) yesterday
> 
> Firstly it looks good!!! I know this doesnt matter to some, but Im a vain bastard. the slim profile doesnt make me look like the next Anakin Skywalker at a helmet fitting. This is also what put me off from getting one for so long
> 
> ...


only if you hit face first and then do some kind of twist or roll


----------

